# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها

## Y.3.R

سلام.دوستان من امسال تو کنکور ریاضی (نظام قدیم) شرکت کردم و اگه خدا بخواد و مشکلی پیش نیاد فک کنم رتبه ام 3000 الی 4000 منطقه 3 بیاد.میخوام برم رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها اما با این رتبه ام فک میکنین کدوم دانشگاه میتونم برم؟اصلا کدوم دانشگاه رو برم خوبه؟

----------


## Y.3.R

آیا امیدی به دانشگاه های تهران یا فردوسی مشهد یا دانشگاه اصفهان یا تبریز هست؟اصلا این دانشگاه ها خوبن؟دوستان من اطلاع چندانی درباره ی دانشگاه ها ندارم  لطفا کاملتر راهنماییم کنین

----------


## Y.3.R

آپ

----------


## Alir3zaa

> سلام.دوستان من امسال تو کنکور ریاضی (نظام قدیم) شرکت کردم و اگه خدا بخواد و مشکلی پیش نیاد فک کنم رتبه ام 3000 الی 4000 منطقه 3 بیاد.میخوام برم رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها اما با این رتبه ام فک میکنین کدوم دانشگاه میتونم برم؟اصلا کدوم دانشگاه رو برم خوبه؟


سلام
من وضعیت ترازبندی امسال رو نمیدونم ولی با توجه به اینکه اهل گلستان هستی فکر کنم گیلان رو بیاری. چون بومی اونجا محسوب میشی.
فردوسی و اصفهان رو نمیتونم قطعی بگم. احتمالش هست. شیراز هم احتمالش هست قبول شی.

توی دانشگاه فقط به وضعیت هیئت علمی نباید نگاه کنی. امکانات رفاهی و خوابگاه های اون دانشگاه رو هم در نظر بگیر. (مخصوصا اگه میخوای خوابگاه بگیری و خونه اجاره نکنی)
حتی شرایط جوی مثلا به نظر من باید در نظر گرفته بشه. من خودم اصفهانی ام ولی خب آب و هوای شرجی شمال کشور برام خیلی قابل تحمل نیست. از اون طرف ممکنه برای شما هم هوای گرم و خشک اصفهان اذیتتون کنه.

این رشته ی ریاضیات و کاربردها هم یه رشته ی دانشجومحوره به نظرم. یعنی خودت باید به قول فقها اجتهاد کنی  :Yahoo (4): 
خارج از شوخی بخش زیادیش به خودت وابسته هست. مثلا توی همین شریف یکی از دوستای من ریاضیات و کاربردها میخونه و میبینم که خودش با علاقه میشینه مثلا کتاب جبر هانگرفورد رو میخونه. یه رشته ای هست که بیشتر از اینکه به هیئت علمی وابسته باشه به خود دانشجو وابسته هست

من اگه جای شما بودم دانشگاه های گیلان و شمال کشور رو مدنظر قرار میدادم. چون هم نزدیکتر به محل زندگیتون هست هم قبولی توی اونا برای شما که بومی هستید راحت تره.

----------


## Y.3.R

> سلام
> من وضعیت ترازبندی امسال رو نمیدونم ولی با توجه به اینکه اهل گلستان هستی فکر کنم گیلان رو بیاری. چون بومی اونجا محسوب میشی.
> فردوسی و اصفهان رو نمیتونم قطعی بگم. احتمالش هست. شیراز هم احتمالش هست قبول شی.
> 
> توی دانشگاه فقط به وضعیت هیئت علمی نباید نگاه کنی. امکانات رفاهی و خوابگاه های اون دانشگاه رو هم در نظر بگیر. (مخصوصا اگه میخوای خوابگاه بگیری و خونه اجاره نکنی)
> حتی شرایط جوی مثلا به نظر من باید در نظر گرفته بشه. من خودم اصفهانی ام ولی خب آب و هوای شرجی شمال کشور برام خیلی قابل تحمل نیست. از اون طرف ممکنه برای شما هم هوای گرم و خشک اصفهان اذیتتون کنه.
> 
> این رشته ی ریاضیات و کاربردها هم یه رشته ی دانشجومحوره به نظرم. یعنی خودت باید به قول فقها اجتهاد کنی 
> خارج از شوخی بخش زیادیش به خودت وابسته هست. مثلا توی همین شریف یکی از دوستای من ریاضیات و کاربردها میخونه و میبینم که خودش با علاقه میشینه مثلا کتاب جبر هانگرفورد رو میخونه. یه رشته ای هست که بیشتر از اینکه به هیئت علمی وابسته باشه به خود دانشجو وابسته هست
> ...


از راهنمایی زیباتون واقعا ممنونم.راستش برام امکانات رفاهی و خوابگاه های اون دانشگاه خیلی مهمه یعنی من میخوام دانشگاهی برم که خونه اجاره نکنم و خوابگاه بگیرم،حالا از کجا میتونم ببینم که یه دانشگاهی آیا خوابگاه میده یا نه؟همچنین آیا دانشگاه های روزانه ای که خوابگاه میدن آیا هزینه ی خوابگاه هم میگیرن؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> از راهنمایی زیباتون واقعا ممنونم.راستش برام امکانات رفاهی و خوابگاه های اون دانشگاه خیلی مهمه یعنی من میخوام دانشگاهی برم که خونه اجاره نکنم و خوابگاه بگیرم،حالا از کجا میتونم ببینم که یه دانشگاهی آیا خوابگاه میده یا نه؟همچنین آیا دانشگاه های روزانه ای که خوابگاه میدن آیا هزینه ی خوابگاه هم میگیرن؟


خواهش میکنم.
اینا که پرسیدی رو توی سایت اکثر دانشگاه ها نوشته. قاعدتا به روزانه ها خوابگاه میدن ولی دیگه خودت باید ببینی شرایط اش چجوریه. سعی کن دانشجوهای هر دانشگاه رو پیدا کنی و از شرایط خوابگاه ازشون بپرسی. 
هزینه هم یه هزینه ی جزئی فکر کنم بگیرن. یعنی از ما که میگیرن! ترمی 200 تا 500 هزارتومن. بستگی داره

----------


## Y.3.R

> خواهش میکنم.
> اینا که پرسیدی رو توی سایت اکثر دانشگاه ها نوشته. قاعدتا به روزانه ها خوابگاه میدن ولی دیگه خودت باید ببینی شرایط اش چجوریه. سعی کن دانشجوهای هر دانشگاه رو پیدا کنی و از شرایط خوابگاه ازشون بپرسی. 
> هزینه هم یه هزینه ی جزئی فکر کنم بگیرن. یعنی از ما که میگیرن! ترمی 200 تا 500 هزارتومن. بستگی داره


بازم تشکر بخاطر وقتی ک برام گذاشتین.شرمنده ک سوالاتم زیاد شد اما یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم،اگه شما جای من بودین آیا قوی بودن هیئت علمی اون دانشگاه رو مدنظر قرار میدادین یا نزدیک بودن اون دانشگاه به محل زندگیتون رو یا امکانات رفاهی اون دانشگاه رو؟(لطفا اگه امکانش هست با دلیل بگین)

----------


## Alir3zaa

> بازم تشکر بخاطر وقتی ک برام گذاشتین.شرمنده ک سوالاتم زیاد شد اما یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم،اگه شما جای من بودین آیا قوی بودن هیئت علمی اون دانشگاه رو مدنظر قرار میدادین یا نزدیک بودن اون دانشگاه به محل زندگیتون رو یا امکانات رفاهی اون دانشگاه رو؟(لطفا اگه امکانش هست با دلیل بگین)


من اگه جای شما بودم نزدیک بودن دانشگاه به محل زندگی رو مد نظر قرار میدادم.
در کل به نظرم فرق زیادی بین هیئت علمی گیلان یا اصفهان یا... نیست. دوره ی لیسانس از فوق لیسانس خیلی طولانه تره و فقط ملاک هایی مثل هیئت علمی رو نباید در نظر گرفت.
توی لیسانس هم که نمیخوای به اون صورت ریسرچ یا کار تحقیقاتی کنی..

----------

